# Please help with svede speed intake



## The Haitian Goat (Dec 27, 2011)

The intake is installed but now the hood won't close
The radiator shroud was already cut
I have the typhoon manifold and stock throttle body. Anyone that can help please I need some insight. Thanks in advance.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I happen to have some.  The first thing is that the fan shroud is cut down far enough. Feel underneath and see if you have any gap between the shroud and intake. You need to cut off enough that the bracket for the wires is cut. If no small gap cut more. Once that is done loosen the clamps and push back on the intake while someone else tightens all the clamps back up. I'm not sure if the Typhoon mani causes the TB to be more forward. If it does you may need to trim one coupler a little to give you room to push the intake back. I wish I could be on every install as it's pretty easy but the little things can screw it up.


----------



## The Haitian Goat (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks I got it fixed


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

:cool Cool! It's not rocket science but sometimes it takes a little finessing. I think you'll like it. If you have hood rubbing issue take the one little plastic "button" over the intake holding the hood blanket/liner off. I didn't need to but my liner was trashed and I ended up taking it completely off. I like the looks of it better now and it doesn't retain as much heat.


----------



## The Haitian Goat (Dec 27, 2011)

Alright I'll take that into consideration. Thank you very much


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Haitian did you notice any HP's with the typhoon intake or is the noticable HP's from the svede air intake


----------



## The Haitian Goat (Dec 27, 2011)

Well I haven't noticed anything because of the misfiring, but I will be getting a tune within the next couple weeks. I do hope there will be a change for the good. There might not be that big of a difference.For now the misfiring is top priority.


----------

